# everyone always wants to be a project manager...............



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2015)

But some days I realize how overly administrative a job this really is... especially since most companies (&amp; even the government) has done away with admin help.....

If it wasn't for the slilght pay differential sometimes it just aint worth it!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Fairly certain it's never worth it.


----------



## frazil (Feb 3, 2015)

Fairly certain I never want that job


----------



## Supe (Feb 3, 2015)

What's worse is being a PM, but not having your job title reclassified. In my case it actually earns me more money, but everybody still thinks you are "just" an engineer, and comes to you with piddly problems unrelated to your project with zero regard for your schedule or priorities.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Supe said:


> What's worse is being a PM, but not having your job title reclassified. In my case it actually earns me more money, but everybody still thinks you are "just" an engineer, and comes to you with piddly problems unrelated to your project with zero regard for your schedule or priorities.


Or, they just don't like you. [emoji3]


----------



## Supe (Feb 3, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > What's worse is being a PM, but not having your job title reclassified. In my case it actually earns me more money, but everybody still thinks you are "just" an engineer, and comes to you with piddly problems unrelated to your project with zero regard for your schedule or priorities.
> ...




Good, because then the feeling would be mutual.


----------



## iwire (Feb 4, 2015)

Yup ...it seems like every person I came upon wants to be a PM...regardless they have any experience what the work is or education background, but you have to admit, at the end of the day, they made more money than you


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 5, 2015)

Screw that, I don't want that responsibility. I like being able to shut off the computer and go home without having to worry about emails and calls about something going wrong.


----------



## cnata001 (Feb 5, 2015)

if I had a nickel for every time an intern told me that he/she wanted to be a PM upon graduation.........


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 5, 2015)

You'd have a bunch of nickels.


----------



## Supe (Feb 5, 2015)

If I punched a PM every time I heard them say "we need to be thinking outside the box", I'd be awaiting the death penalty.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2015)

My current phrase to people (I don't like) is "you know the lights work in the building at night"


----------



## Supe (Feb 5, 2015)

My response to PM's who complain that I'm hogging their "resources" (aka personnel) is "Please authorize OT pay if you would like those items expedited. It is paramount that we don't interrupt so-and-so's scheduled priorities, which are critical to our ongoing corrective action items."

Naturally, they don't do it, because they get whacked with a 1.5X multiplier on their budget, and have to go to upper management for approval.


----------

